# Fishing spots - Clearwater



## 16skiffamoo (Aug 31, 2010)

Heading to Clearwater with the skiff. Never fished there before and was looking at Scharrer Bayou and Caladesi Island. Open to suggestions if you got em.


----------



## Rick D (Nov 14, 2011)

Depending on your target species...

The passes and Pope Channel usually hold some decent tarpon and I've had some really good luck pitching white bait along the sopil islands along Klosterman Bayou. If taht doesn't work the Anclote River power plant usually holds some decent fish if you don't get chased away by security. If you can run really shallow run up behind Anclote Island. In that area Google Earth just did a flyover in March so do your homework on Google Earth. If it looks fishy it probably is. When I was a kid I used to fish near Indian Bluffs and Boggy Bayou. I haven't fished there in 15+ years, but back in the day there used to be fresh water springs that bubbled up on the flats there and I would always have great luckon those spring heads. Just look for the big black holes as you're running the flats. Good luck


----------



## 16skiffamoo (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the info and I will check it out on Google Earth


----------

